# Teat problem



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a Saanen and the last few days one of her teats is being weird. Usually she milks really easily (big orifices), but a few days ago, it seemed like the right teat's orifice had gotten smaller, the milk stream was way smaller. A day or two before that, the milk would kind of spray out in several directions instead of one stream. Today the stream was bigger, but there was still some spraying and I noticed a crusty residue on that teat at the orifice before I started milking. It was white and the very tip of that teat seems dry. I felt her udder after she was empty and it feels like maybe there is something in there on that right side, a lump that kind of moves around. Would this be mastitis?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It definately sounds like she may be starting to get mastitis. I wish I could help, but don't have much experience with it...i'm sure someone will be able to help you though. Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wash that teat very well...you may need to sort of pick the plug thats causing the stream to be awry, test her for mastitis but it very well may be just a plugged duct causing the lump you feel as well as the residue in the orifice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> Wash that teat very well...you may need to sort of pick the plug thats causing the stream to be awry, test her for mastitis but it very well may be just a plugged duct causing the lump you feel as well as the residue in the orifice.[/quote
> 
> Ditto ^^


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Does mastitis make the teat feel a little 'crunchy'? I noticed the last couple times i milked Chara (to get some milk for Aurora's bottle) that her teats felt 'odd' She also seems more full than Mink and more touchy about being milked /nursed the last couple days - she NEVER gave me a hassle about handling her udder, all during pregnancy and after, but now she seems touchy, I thought maybe all those babies nursing was just making her sore or something. She is not rejecting the babies at all, just not letting them nurse as long. No one seems to be suffering, everyone is full and active, but now i'm wondering if something is going on, and if so, what should i do?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

PznIvyFarm said:


> Does mastitis make the teat feel a little 'crunchy'? I noticed the last couple times i milked Chara (to get some milk for Aurora's bottle) that her teats felt 'odd' She also seems more full than Mink and more touchy about being milked /nursed the last couple days - she NEVER gave me a hassle about handling her udder, all during pregnancy and after, but now she seems touchy, I thought maybe all those babies nursing was just making her sore or something. She is not rejecting the babies at all, just not letting them nurse as long. No one seems to be suffering, everyone is full and active, but now i'm wondering if something is going on, and if so, what should i do?


When a doe is feeding her kids, they are eating more times a day than what we could ever mimmick with milking. She's not needing the "space" in her udder for milk storage so what you are feeling are the mammary glands, once the kids aren't nursing as often and you start to let her fill on a 12 hour interval you won't feel the glandular tissue as much. She's also being touchy about you touching her either because her teats are sore from the kids or she thinks you are going to steal her babie's food. Unless you see a significant swelling or feel a hardness and heat to her udder, I wouldn't worry too much :wink:


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

If she does happen to have mastitis, I suppose it would be a bad idea to drink her milk?

She also seems to be eating a bit less than before and giving less milk. She otherwise seems healthy and content, though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you been drinking her milk? Any difference in flavor or texture...you would be able to tell by taste if there are changes. Mastitic milk won't hurt you but you will definately not want to drink it as it does not have a very good taste.


----------

